# Douche Move



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

So off topic is fun imho... I want to start the "Douche Move" thread.

I hate it when I'm following the derelict gang for 20 miles on a one lane road and at a light that splits to two lanes and merges just after the light, douchebags pop out of the pack and go to the new lane so they can put the pedal down when the lights green and try to merge in front.

DOUCHE MOVE!!

You're driving a flippen KIA... I'll pwn you off the road *****!


----------



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

lol I drive a kia. crap.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

pisses me off when the whole pack is going 5 to 10 miles per hour under the damn speed limit. So i just go to that lane and pass everyone.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I hate it when a guy kangs someone else's work without credit, and then CHARGES for the kanged work.


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoxus said:


> lol I drive a kia. crap.


Whoops, sorry dude, didn't mean to imply that Kias are bad.


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> pisses me off when the whole pack is going 5 to 10 miles per hour under the damn speed limit. So i just go to that lane and pass everyone.


That is just it though... Everybody *wants* to get around the douche doing 10 under, but by pulling that move, more often than not, you just end up having a merge war and causing a break light domino effect slowing everyone else down just to catch up with you at the next light.


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

coggy9 said:


> I hate it when a guy kangs someone else's work without credit, and then CHARGES for the kanged work.


Good call!!


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

I hate it when your making your way to the grocery line with only one item and there's someone heading for the same lane with a cart full of food and does the rushed beeline to get in front of you THEN not offering to let you go ahead...

Self check out and fast lanes are closed btw.


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

SoHaunted said:


> I hate it when your making your way to the grocery line with only one item and there's someone heading for the same lane with a cart full of food and does the rushed beeline to get in front of you THEN not offering to let you go ahead...
> 
> Self check out and fast lanes are closed btw.


Oh dude!! Good one... Total douche move!!!


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate when a grown man sits in front of my 4 yr old at the theater making it impossible for him to see...


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

I hate when people don't notice you when your riding a motorcycle and pull out rite in front of you, try and merge into you, and cut you off.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Steady Hawkin said:


> I hate when people don't notice you when your riding a motorcycle and pull out rite in front of you, try and merge into you, and cut you off.


+1 to that

Below describes the ultimate douche move










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

^This. +9000 Total and complete douche move


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

Brian said:


> +1 to that
> 
> Below describes the ultimate douche move
> 
> ...


+1 Anyone who has ever tried to go from 101 SB to 94 EB in MN knows what that's all about... literally a mile long turn lane, yet still backed up farther cause of those jerks...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bru_1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I hate it when some jackass doesn't feel like waiting to get to the turn lane in heavy traffic, so they ride a mile on the shoulder, past me (with my signal on, waiting patiently ...ish) and jump into the turn lane. I almost got hit by someone doing that as I pulled into said lane LEGALLY.

my 2 bits.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Dr. Carpenter said:


> +1 Anyone who has ever tried to go from 101 SB to 94 EB in MN knows what that's all about... literally a mile long turn lane, yet still backed up farther cause of those jerks...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You guys are awesome!


----------



## cubswin326 (Jun 11, 2011)

My friend invites himself along to dinner knowing full well he doesn't have any money to actually pay for his own meal; then proceeds to order appetizers and a meal. Then when the check comes his debit card gets declined and he asks if someone can cover him and he'll hit 'em back when he gets paid again.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

cubswin326 said:


> My friend invites himself along to dinner knowing full well he doesn't have any money to actually pay for his own meal; then proceeds to order appetizers and a meal. Then when the check comes his debit card gets declined and he asks if someone can cover him and he'll hit 'em back when he gets paid again.


Next time tell him to wash dishes... aughta teach him a lesson lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate when a guy on twitter says he found the keys to unlock the droid x bootloader, then the ****in universe that the android community seemed to be at the time explodes into a little giddy pack of 13 yr olds who just saw their first pair of boobs, as experienced devs try and use the keys and tweeps start telling everybody about the devs trying to use the keys, and then there's the guy who keeps saying all along that it was a lie:

Tweep1: @tweep2 did you hear @freemymoto knows how to apply the keys??? ZOMG
Tweep2: @tweep1 idc d0de, @cvpcs knew how to use them when they came out
Tweep3: @tweep1 @tweep2 did you hear about @freemymoto?
Koush: @tweep1 @tweep2 @tweep3 you idiots, its a lie! I have proof! You sound so stupid right now ZOMFGYMFLPS
Tweep1, tweep2, tweep3, somehow in unison tweets: @koush nuh uh!! Its real, @nenoled is a trustworthy guy, we just never heard of him before!!

And so then as mr you-all-look-like-retards starts releasing proof of the hoax, everyone, EVERYONE, has mixed feelings consisting of:
Wow I'm stupid
Please don't be true
Nenoled is a douche!
Why did it feel like koush wanted to kill us all?
F.M.L.

And so we all crawl back to our troll holes, some give up the dx, some are stuck with it. Some want to keep it. Some broke it from their tears of betrayal.

And so months later, everyone looks back and laughs at it all, as if some twitdouche didn't trick thousands of people into getting raging boners over something not real, let alone not even a human female.

via Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

^ the above post is relevant to my thoughts


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

+1000000000 lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

This is an Epic douche move right here... http://bit.ly/bMRA1G


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

huntken said:


> This is an Epic douche move right here... http://bit.ly/bMRA1G


Too soon


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

huntken said:


> This is an Epic douche move right here... http://bit.ly/bMRA1G


Fml. You just rick roll'd me & made me lose the game all at the same time. -.-

Edit: & a lil off topic, but to top it all... I just got back from "snipe hunting"







lol


----------



## RobStemen (Jun 13, 2011)

"Oh hey! You know what'd be really cool? Let's spread ourselves out across the whole highway/hall/other limited access transportation zone so that no one can pass! That'll make us cool!"


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I still beat you all, my douche move will never be trumped

via Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I still beat you all, my douche move will never be trumped


Easy http://kan.gd/qf4


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I still beat you all, my douche move will never be trumped
> 
> via Tapatalk


Nope, wrong you lost, step it up ;-)

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

poontab said:


> Easy http://kan.gd/qf4


We have a winner...epic douche...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## mines_01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Brian said:


> +1 to that
> 
> Below describes the ultimate douche move
> 
> ...


This looks like anywhere on Airport Blvd, University, Cottage Hill... Anywhere in Mobile, AL lol FULL of douches


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

Brian said:


> +1 to that
> 
> Below describes the ultimate douche move
> 
> ...


Have to agree... Absolutely the ultimate douche move.


----------

